# Backwoods Jerky



## sasquatch (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, Ive been asked to share my Jerkey makin recipe and method...so here it goes:
   I usually use Venison or Moose whole mucsle steaks, but the product and home made recipe I use can be done through the Jerky Shooter gun as well.
   The store bought product that I use is called Backwoods Jerky Seasoning and is found at  http://www.lemproducts.com 
So far this by far is my favorite.
   First I cut the hunks of dead critters(sorry, have to use termanology like this on somethin called Backwoods Jerkey) into strips abput 3/8 thick.
I usually do about 5-8lbs at a time cause it dosent last long around this house.  Then I prepare the marinade from lemproducts or my own.
     My own : 1/2 ts Sea salt
                   1/2 ts Black Pepper
                   1/2 ts Worcestershire Powder
                   1/2 Tbs Garlic Salt
                   3/4 ts Crushed Red Pepper
                   1 1/2 cups water
                This is per pound of meat.
  Then I brake out the Super Sucker (food saver) canisters, mix up the Ingrediants and plop in the meat push em down with a wooden spoon if any of them lil buggers try and stay dry. Use the vacume sealer to start the marinde.  Bout 45 min later I take em out and rack em up and pat dry. Fire up the smoker with some Hickory, Mesquite, or Apple. 
 Keep heat between 170 - 190. After an hour or so I start checkin for doneness, usually takes about 3 hrs, but I look often cause I dont like it to get over done. 
    If you use the Jerkey Shooter and ground meat substitute 2 Tbs of water with the concoction instead of 1 1/2 cups. Mix well and shoot. Im not sure about cook times cause I havent done it.  One of my Buddys uses my Recipe with his shooter and says its great
 So IF ya try it ...I really hope you enjoy it as much as I do.
                                              Smoke on,
                                                              Todd


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 20, 2006)

That sounds good Todd, I have been holding back reading anything to do with Jerkey, cause my wife was about to jerkey my head off a few months ago (deer season)  for being so obsessed with making jerkey.  I have not tried the Backwoods Jerkey season yet, normally use seasons from HERE and have really good luck with them.  The use of a vaccum sealer has made things alot faster as you have mentioned, and seems to help with the strength of flavor.  I don't have a canister, just cut the bag extra long, works great.   :roll:  Now if I can just sneak another hind quarter out of the freezer,  :evil:  maybe she won't notice the Jerkey season, food slicer, vaccum sealer or smell theee, Nah, Todd, see what ya done, I'm gonna be in trouble again.  BEAR


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 20, 2006)

I know this maybe a little off the topic but I saw the use of the vacuum sealer and I was wondering if anyone has ever tried using the vacuum sealer approach on larger cuts of meat?  I've been wondering about ways to expedite my brining process, currently with a large pork butt 10lbs or bigger I am brining it between 24 and 30 hours.  I would love to find a way to cut that down and still get the flavors/juices as deep in the meat as I currently do.  Also have you ever tried with any poultry?


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 21, 2006)

Y2k,  I have used the Super Sucker on larger cuts....I use Bears method, the larger bag cut a lil long. It works great and like we both mentioned..it really cuts down on the time. Usually only have to leave in bag 20min to half hour.
    Bear.....I hope you dont get into to much trouble on my accout :roll: 
                                                        Todd


----------



## oar (Dec 3, 2006)

hey all, I am doing a small test of this recipe along with some variation to it this morniing.  I was given a large buck last week and last night got around to cutting a couple pounds uo, mixing up the marinade and let it sit last night.  I have about a half pound in the smoker to see if I want to add anything else before doing the bulk.  Two variations done were adding cayenne pepper and some creole seasoning.  I will llet you know on the results.

Matt


----------



## cheech (Dec 3, 2006)

Sasquatch,

I am missing something here, in your recipe you make referrence to a commercial jerky spice. Do I understand correctly that once it is done marinading then you sprinkle with the spices or do you have enough flavor with just the marinade?


----------



## oar (Dec 3, 2006)

the first couple thin test strips are done.  The girlfriend and five year old tried as did myself and my brother.  It is YUMMY.  So, to possibly answer Cheech's question, letting it sit in the marinade over night provides plenty of flavor!!!!

Matt


----------

